# Bestellen www.Trialmarkt.de



## rememba (3. März 2004)

hat schon mal jemand bei www.tailmarkt.de bestellt. ich will mir nur evolutionadapter bestellen. was soll ich da bei versand angeben Post Brief oder Post Paket. bei dem geringen bestellwert ist der preisunterschied von 3,50 euro ziemlich hoch. Heist post Brief, dass es in einem Brief verschickt wird. aber außer sticker gibt es ja dort nichts anderes was in einen brief passen könnte.

danke schon mal

rememba


----------



## Hanxs (3. März 2004)

Hier haben schon sehr viele da bestellt und der Versand ist echt supie!
Wähl Versand als Brief hab ich bei meinen Evos auch gemacht und war in 2 Tagen da. Ist dann in so einem größeren gepolsterten Briefumschlag verpackt!
Echt klasse und super Service wenn man mal ne Frage hat.

Echt zu empfehlen!

So denn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrorist (3. März 2004)

Ja müßte mir Postbrief gehen. Oder auch nicht hab mal ne Komplette Gustav M für Vorne per Postbrief versendet und es ging - aber en scheiß Vorbau haben die mir nicht per Postbrief rausgelassen - also kommt esd mehr auf die post an. Aber versuch es mal per Postbrief.ich mein en EVo Adapter.... Wird schon klappen ist ja nun nicht so breit und schwer auch nicht.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (30. September 2006)

Hallo,
ich hab mir neulich einen Echo Hifi Low Vorbau gekauft, der letzten Mittwoch gekommen ist. Seit gestern hab ich gemerkt, dass der vorne an der Klappe vielleicht einen Haarriss hat. Kann ich denn jetzt eigentlich umtauschen, hab nix großes gemacht,wirklich !!!


----------



## tobsen (30. September 2006)

lol, was n des hier??


----------



## jockie (30. September 2006)

Ich hoffe aber mal, die Hosen kann er sich schon selbst anziehen...


----------



## trialsrider (30. September 2006)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab mir neulich einen Echo Hifi Low Vorbau gekauft, der letzten Mittwoch gekommen ist. Seit gestern hab ich gemerkt, dass der vorne an der Klappe vielleicht einen Haarriss hat. Kann ich denn jetzt eigentlich umtauschen, hab nix großes gemacht,wirklich !!!



Klar kannst du! schicks dem Jan einfach zurück! Der müsst dir sogar den Versand und so zurück geben! ist normal gar kein Problem  bei ihm!


----------



## snake999acid (3. Oktober 2006)

man kanns auch übertreiben --> versandkosten zurück ^^
lol
son schmarrn übertreibts mal net mit der großzügigkeit!


----------



## trail-kob (3. Oktober 2006)

hat jemand schonmal auf die daten geachtet< ?


----------



## HeavyMetal (3. Oktober 2006)

daten?


----------



## jockie (3. Oktober 2006)

Plural von Datum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (6. Oktober 2006)

er hat einfach im alten thread weitergeschrieben da der zum thema passt...

also nich aufregen...


----------



## Hiro (6. Oktober 2006)

tobsen schrieb:


> lol, was n des hier??



Werbung für einen Shop.


----------



## trialsrider (6. Oktober 2006)

Hiro schrieb:


> Werbung für einen Shop.



und keine für deinen?  
soooowas....


----------



## isah (6. Oktober 2006)

Hiro schrieb:


> Werbung für einen Shop.



lol du hasts nicht ganz verstanden, entscheidend ist JAN macht die werbung nicht fuer seinen shop.


----------



## KermitB4 (6. Oktober 2006)

das geht nur über mundpropaganja


----------

